# Leica lens FS (not by me)



## Mike_E (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys, I just ran across this and thought someone here might be interested.

[FONT=&quot]Leica M-mount 135 mm f4.0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Leica-Elmar-135-f-4-0-M-mount-lens_W0QQitemZ250212308741QQihZ015QQcategoryZ30030QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



[/FONT]


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 9, 2008)

For that price I should just make an offer... it's just that Rangefinders aren't reallz good at long shooting. It's an extremely hard lens to focus. Even if you can wing a guess at what you're framing, you better shoot at least f/8 to get sufficient DOF in case you misfocus.  I'm exaggerating a little, of course - but it is difficult.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 9, 2008)

I have the 135 mm f/3.4 Apo-Telyt-M Asph and I haven't had any big problems focusing it on an M6 or M7. It is very sharp wide open, so I often use it wide open. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 9, 2008)

I just got L39 135 f4.5 Hektor over the holidays for $60 at one of the few local shop near me, but have not developed any film shot with it yet


----------

